# Taika Oyata Kyusho



## truth_seeker87 (Jul 31, 2007)

I found these ..and I really like them: 





 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85NHVbJ0t7U&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-1BQn1Kk7w&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zh1P7TmRs0&mode=related&search=


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 31, 2007)

Awesome vids!  I wish I had the opportunity to even train with some of his students.  My one question about all of this is...why haven't we heard more of it when it comes to MMA competitions?  One would think that the real ability to use kyusho would be really handly when it comes to NHB matches.  Maybe I ask these questions out of sheer ignorance, so please enlighten...


----------



## thetruth (Aug 1, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Awesome vids!  I wish I had the opportunity to even train with some of his students.  My one question about all of this is...why haven't we heard more of it when it comes to MMA competitions?  One would think that the real ability to use kyusho would be really handly when it comes to NHB matches.  Maybe I ask these questions out of sheer ignorance, so please enlighten...



I'll tell you why.   Firstly the original UFC's had 'no pressure points' in their rules so I'm assuming that still applies.  Secondly, the art Oyata practices isn't  sport.  It can seriously damage someone and has no place in competition. 

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## thetruth (Aug 1, 2007)

Notice how all of the techniques are done against attacks and not stationary people

I'd be scared to shake hands with the man

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 1, 2007)

I did notice that and it makes me feel good about our training because we are doing the same.  The other thing that is really REALLY impressive is that this man moves like lightning and people fall as if they are being struck by lightning.  IMHO, Oyata is probably the single best example of how Te is supposed to work.

I wonder if anyone who has ever trained with Oyata has competed?  I've heard stories from my teacher and I've seen some videos from Japan, but I've never heard of any big names.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the video clips!


----------



## truth_seeker87 (Aug 2, 2007)

Easy to answer the competition question. Oyata Taika was actually a competitor in whats know as bogu kumite: full contact karate sparring. It has the same gear Kendo does and has the same brutality of Kendo. It is by point, however the points are based on whether or not the oppenant is clearly rocked by the technique executed. Oyata was the champion of the this back in the day, and helped create champions. Its not a type of sparring karateka have here over in america anymore, which is sad. He didn't teach Kyusho to be used in Bogu because of the presisness of the techniques and the protective gear being used, although people have been knocked out by it.

As for the moving lightning fast..lets just say its not about the speed..its more about he was hitting the right place at the right time.


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 3, 2007)

truth_seeker87 said:


> Easy to answer the competition question. Oyata Taika was actually a competitor in whats know as bogu kumite: full contact karate sparring. It has the same gear Kendo does and has the same brutality of Kendo. It is by point, however the points are based on whether or not the oppenant is clearly rocked by the technique executed. Oyata was the champion of the this back in the day, and helped create champions. Its not a type of sparring karateka have here over in america anymore, which is sad. He didn't teach Kyusho to be used in Bogu because of the presisness of the techniques and the protective gear being used, although people have been knocked out by it.
> 
> As for the moving lightning fast..lets just say its not about the speed..its more about he was hitting the right place at the right time.


 
You may be right about the speed and accuracy point, but I know you are right about the bogu kumite.  I've had a few opportunities to try that and THAT was really a wake-up call for me and my training.


----------



## theodore (Aug 4, 2007)

thetruth said:


> I'll tell you why. Firstly the original UFC's had 'no pressure points' in their rules so I'm assuming that still applies. Secondly, the art Oyata practices isn't sport. It can seriously damage someone and has no place in competition.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


 
Hi

There has never been a no pressure point rule in UFC 

This was put about by one of the american kyusho guys to explain why PP's werent used in NHB contests like UFC

You can look this up on the UFC site they used to have all the rules on there

tc

T


----------



## theodore (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi again

Here they are.

Why do people lie about Pressure Points?


*Fouls:  * *[Top]*
1.   Butting with the head. 
2.   Eye gouging of any kind. 
3.   Biting. 
4.   Hair pulling. 
5.   Fish hooking. 
6.   Groin attacks of any kind. 
7.   Putting a finger into any orifice or into any cut or laceration on an opponent. 
8.   Small joint manipulation. 
9.   Striking to the spine or the back of the head. 
10. Striking downward using the point of the elbow. 
11. Throat strikes of any kind, including, without limitation, grabbing the trachea. 
12. Clawing, pinching or twisting the flesh. 
13. Grabbing the clavicle. 
14. Kicking the head of a grounded opponent. 
15. Kneeing the head of a grounded opponent. 
16. Stomping a grounded opponent. 
17. Kicking to the kidney with the heel. 
18. Spiking an opponent to the canvas on his head or neck. 
19. Throwing an opponent out of the ring or fenced area. 
20. Holding the shorts or gloves of an opponent. 
21. Spitting at an opponent. 
22. Engaging in an unsportsmanlike conduct that causes an injury to an opponent. 
23. Holding the ropes or the fence. 
24. Using abusive language in the ring or fenced area. 
25. Attacking an opponent on or during the break. 
26. Attacking an opponent who is under the care of the referee. 
27. Attacking an opponent after the bell has sounded the end of the period of unarmed combat. 
28. Flagrantly disregarding the instructions of the referee. 
29. Timidity, including, without limitation, avoiding contact with an opponent, intentionally or consistently dropping the mouthpiece or faking an injury. 
30. Interference by the corner. 
31. Throwing in the towel during competition. 

tc

T


----------



## thetruth (Aug 5, 2007)

theodore said:


> Hi
> 
> There has never been a no pressure point rule in UFC
> 
> ...



I can tell you that on y ufc 2 video there is 'no pressure points' in the rules. 

What do you mean when you say 'Why do people lie about pressure points?'?

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## crushing (Aug 5, 2007)

thetruth said:


> I can tell you that on y ufc 2 video there is 'no pressure points' in the rules.
> 
> What do you mean when you say 'Why do people lie about pressure points?'?
> 
> ...


 

Here are the UFC rules:
http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=LearnUFC.Rules

The closest thing to a no pressure point rule is this under the Fouls section:
12. Clawing, pinching or twisting the flesh. 

But, nothing really about pressure points in the rules.


----------



## RBaddorf (Aug 5, 2007)

One example:


*UFC 15*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


Jump to: navigation, search
UFC 15: Collision Course

DetailsPromotionUltimate Fighting ChampionshipDateOctober 17, 1997VenueCasino Magic Bay St. LouisCityBay St. Louis, Mississippi*Event chronology*UFC 14: ShowdownUFC 15: Collision CourseUFC Japan: Ultimate Japan 1_*UFC 15: Collision Course*_ was a mixed martial arts event held by the Ultimate Fighting Championship on October 17, 1997, in Bay St. Louis, Mississippi. The event was seen live on pay per view in the United States, and later released on home video. UFC 15 was headlined by a Heavyweight Championship Bout between Maurice Smith and Tank Abbott, and also featured a Superfight between Randy Couture and Vitor Belfort, a Heavyweight Tournament, and two alternate bouts. UFC 15 also marked the last event to feature Bruce Beck, who had been the main play-by-play announcer starting with UFC 4.
_Collision Course_ marked a major change in the UFC's rules, with limitations set on permissible striking areas. Headbutts, groin strikes, strikes to the back of the neck & head, kicks to a downed opponent, small joint manipulation, pressure point strikes, and hair pulling all became officially illegal.

*[edit] Results*


*[edit] Heavyweight Tournament*


*[edit] Alternate Bout: Dwane Cason vs. Houston Dorr*

Cason wins by TKO (referee stoppage due to strikes) at 3:43 of round 1.

*[edit] Alternate Bout: Alex Hunter vs. Harry Moskowitz*

Hunter wins a split decision at 12:00 of round 1.

*[edit] Heavyweight Semifinal Bout: Mark Kerr vs. Greg "Ranger" Stott*

Kerr wins by KO (knee) at 0:19 of round 1.

*[edit] Heavyweight Semifinal Bout: Dave Beneteau vs. Carlos Barreto*

Beneteau wins by unanimous decision at 15:00 of round 1. Due to fatigue, Beneteau was unable to continue in the tournament.

*[edit] Heavyweight Finals: Mark Kerr vs. Dwane Cason*

Kerr wins the UFC 15 Heavyweight Tournament by submission (rear naked choke) at 0:54 of round 1. Cason replaced Dave Beneteau who could not continue due to fatigue.
 SemifinalsFinal          *Mark Kerr* Greg Stott *Mark Kerr* Dwane Cason *Carlos Barreto* Dave Beneteau


----------



## thetruth (Aug 6, 2007)

RBaddorf said:


> One example:
> 
> 
> *UFC 15*
> ...



I'll have to go back to my vid but at least this shows that they are illegal.   

Cheers
Sam


----------



## theodore (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi

Read the official rules again

or go to the official site

They have never been part of the rules

why wouldnt they allow you to press Lv9 or TW17 do you really think it's cos theyre too deadly? 

tc

T

Always aim for the truth


----------



## theodore (Aug 6, 2007)

or look at these there are loads more if you like

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qa1nzD-n25Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBXXA5xhcQ0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEDaCIDvj6I

Is this the truth or lyeing?

tc

T


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 6, 2007)

well, theodore, your internet skillz are awesome.  you have successfully regurgitated the correct videos.  

have you ever trained with someone who studied this stuff?

Or do you just form your opinions based on stuff you've read on the internet?


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 6, 2007)

theodore said:


> Hi
> 
> Read the official rules again
> 
> ...


 
The UFC site only describes what the rules are NOW, I didn't see a section that listed the rules for each UFC... so how can you say "they have never been part of the rules" by looking at that???

but there is no substantiation for wiki's statement:
"_Collision Course_ marked a major change in the UFC's rules, with limitations set on permissible striking areas. Headbutts, groin strikes, strikes to the back of the neck & head, kicks to a downed opponent, small joint manipulation, *pressure point strikes*, and hair pulling all became officially illegal."

But the idea of making "pressure point strikes" illegal is silly... there are pressure points all over the body.  Can you see the big John calling a foul because a guy gets hits on the Liver meridian???  ridiculous.  

I think maybe this is referring to the gouging and twisting rule?


----------



## ppko (Aug 9, 2007)

I am going to try and get this back on track, Mr. Oyata is a great martial artist in that he is one of the first to bring pressure points to the states, I am hoping to be able to go to one of his seminars next year​


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 9, 2007)

I would like to attend one of his seminars as well.  Do you know if he posts a schedule of upcoming events?


----------



## ppko (Aug 9, 2007)

not really a schedule, I wish he did the biggest problem is what I have seen most of his seminars are open only to those within Ryute, I understand why he has done this but it greatly limits the seminars you can attend to see this extraordinary man.  I know he has a camp every year in Kansas City I may try to attend that next year, go as a humbled student.  I know the main site for Ryute is www.ryute.com


----------



## ppko (Aug 9, 2007)

I actually just got off the phone with Mr. Oyata feel very honored to have spoken to him, his annual camp is Oct 19th and 20th that is what he just told me, I am still very happy to have spoken to him a very nice man to speak to


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 10, 2007)

So, does Oyata Sensei allow non-ryute members to participate in this camp?


----------



## ppko (Aug 10, 2007)

From what I gather from talking to him yes, asked him for seminars that any Martial Artist could go to, I just want the chance to train with this extraodinary man before its to late


----------



## OkinawaPeichin (Sep 5, 2007)

I am a new member here. 
  I was directed to this site by my teacher based on an email he received from one of the members of this forum. 

  To start off I would like to verify that I am a member of the RyuTe Org. under the auspice of Taika Oyata and am not affiliated with any of the branches run by former students of his that have been terminated from Taika Oyata&#8217;s Assoc. for various reasons. 
  (My teacher warned me that there were several people on this board posing and that have claimed to be directly connected to Taika or have some quasi connection to him via a teacher that was expelled by Taika Oyata. I justed wanted to relay that on this board I am the only directly connected to him as far as I have seen)



thetruth said:


> I'll tell you why. Firstly the original UFC's had 'no pressure points' in their rules so I'm assuming that still applies. Secondly, the art Oyata practices isn't sport. It can seriously damage someone and has no place in competition.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


 
  No, what Taika teaches is not a sport but the UFC has some devastating techniques that can cause serious damage. It&#8217;s comparing apples and oranges. 



truth_seeker87 said:


> Easy to answer the competition question. Oyata Taika was actually a competitor in whats know as bogu kumite: full contact karate sparring. It has the same gear Kendo does and has the same brutality of Kendo. It is by point, however the points are based on whether or not the oppenant is clearly rocked by the technique executed. Oyata was the champion of the this back in the day, and helped create champions. Its not a type of sparring karateka have here over in america anymore, which is sad. He didn't teach Kyusho to be used in Bogu because of the presisness of the techniques and the protective gear being used, although people have been knocked out by it.
> 
> As for the moving lightning fast..lets just say its not about the speed..its more about he was hitting the right place at the right time.


 
  Mr. Oyata won the 1968 All Japan Bogu Kumite Championships in 1968. I think he was almost 40 years old at the time. 
  Bogu gear is not the same as kendo gear. I have trained in Kendo for over 17 years. Kendo has never rocked my world like bogu does. 
  Obviously you can&#8217;t do kyusho techniques with boxing gloves on but 
  Bogu kumite hones the power and accuracy needed to execute kyusho techniques at speed under pressure.


----------



## theodore (Sep 24, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> well, theodore, your internet skillz are awesome. you have successfully regurgitated the correct videos.
> 
> have you ever trained with someone who studied this stuff?
> 
> Or do you just form your opinions based on stuff you've read on the internet?


 
*No you're wrong I dont get my knowledge off the net.*

*Ive trained with a lot of people you wont have heard of and people like George dillman, Vince morris, Leon Jay, Will higginbotham, Russell Stutely, etc in the kyusho field as well as many real world martial artists.*

*Who have you trained with?*

*T*


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 24, 2007)

theodore said:


> *No you're wrong I dont get my knowledge off the net.*
> 
> *Ive trained with a lot of people you wont have heard of and people like George dillman, Vince morris, Leon Jay, Will higginbotham, Russell Stutely, etc in the kyusho field as well as many real world martial artists.*
> 
> ...


 
What did you learn from them?  Were they all telling you lies?


----------



## OkinawaPeichin (Sep 24, 2007)

theodore said:


> *No you're wrong I dont get my knowledge off the net.*
> 
> *Ive trained with a lot of people you wont have heard of and people like George dillman, Vince morris, Leon Jay, Will higginbotham, Russell Stutely, etc in the kyusho field as well as many real world martial artists.*
> 
> ...



Dillman....hahahahaha
Leon Jay.....hahahhaa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6CPTb5qMkE


----------



## OkinawaPeichin (Sep 24, 2007)

Ya gotta love Dillman & his guys. 
He has to be one of the most idiotic martial artists today and solely responsible for a group of complete morons perpetuating total garbage.


----------



## Sensei Payne (Sep 28, 2007)

lol?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 29, 2007)

I wish Icould spend some time with  Mr. Oyata and learn from him.  He has knowledge that I most certianly do not have


----------



## OkinawaPeichin (Sep 29, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> I wish Icould spend some time with  Mr. Oyata and learn from him.  He has knowledge that I most certianly do not have



Why don't you go to one of his seminars? He has them all over the US and I would bet he will have one close to your area.

Regarding Mr. Oyata's skill. 
I lived on Okinawa for several years and trained with many of the top karateka there. In all that time I never saw any karateka that could match match Mr. Oyata's skill or knowledge. The man is amazing.
Mr. Oyata's has produced some top notch karateka as well. I presently train with one of them (Mr. Rousselot) here on the mainland of Japan. 
Mr. Rousselot has also done and shown me things I never learned or even saw in all my training while in Okinawa. He can hold his own with any of the teachers I met and trained with while in Okinawa. 
Mr. Rousselot is a very interesting martial artist to me. When I first met him he seemed like he was a very typical old school karate instructor, no nonsense, hard & serious training. He reminded me, in both looks and demeanor, of a Drill Instructor I had on Paris Island. I came to find out he also does Muay Thai and PRIDE in addition to his Old Style karate. I watched him spar some professional kick boxer once and Mr. Rousselot is fast, very fast. I thought since he was over 40 that he would not do very well against someone about half his age. I soon learned age makes little difference to some people.


----------



## theodore (Oct 1, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> What did you learn from them? Were they all telling you lies?


 

You didnt answer my question about who you have trained with?

Answer that then I'll answer your Q

T


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 1, 2007)

I am a green belt under Shawn Steiner.  There you go, please continue.

-David


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 1, 2007)

OkinawaPeichin said:


> Why don't you go to one of his seminars? He has them all over the US and I would bet he will have one close to your area.
> 
> Regarding Mr. Oyata's skill.
> I lived on Okinawa for several years and trained with many of the top karateka there. In all that time I never saw any karateka that could match match Mr. Oyata's skill or knowledge. The man is amazing.
> ...


 
FYI - Rousselot Sensei is a former MT member.  He was banned a while back, but I still really respect him...have even e-mailed him from time to time with questions.  Regarding Oyata Sensei, if you can direct me to a schedule of seminars, I would much appreciate it.  I have been wanting to go to a seminar near my area for a long time.


----------



## OkinawaPeichin (Oct 1, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> FYI - Rousselot Sensei is a former MT member.  He was banned a while back, but I still really respect him...have even e-mailed him from time to time with questions.  Regarding Oyata Sensei, if you can direct me to a schedule of seminars, I would much appreciate it.  I have been wanting to go to a seminar near my area for a long time.



I will ask Mr. Rousselot and see if he has a schedule or knows where to locate one on the internet.


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 1, 2007)

OkinawaPeichin said:


> I will ask Mr. Rousselot and see if he has a schedule or knows where to locate one on the internet.


 
Thank you, sir!


----------



## ppko (Oct 3, 2007)

I too would love to get a schedule as I would love to go and learn from one of the greats


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 3, 2007)

as would I 
I would aslo like to know when and if Mr. Rousselot will be back in the USA. I would like the chance to meet the man face to face and maybe have tea togeather


----------



## ppko (Oct 3, 2007)

I too would love to meet Mr. Rousselot I know we had our differences in the past but I believe we cleared them up though I am not much for tea but I am deffinately up for beer, with him or anyone


----------



## theodore (Oct 18, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> I am a green belt under Shawn Steiner. There you go, please continue.
> 
> -David


 

A green belt lol

so how long you been training?

How old are you?

Whos this steiner guy?

Come back to the discussion in another 20 years lol


T


----------



## theodore (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi

Who have or do you train under?

How long have you been training?

T


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 18, 2007)

:feedtroll


----------



## thetruth (Oct 18, 2007)

theodore said:


> Hi
> 
> Who have or do you train under?
> 
> ...



You First.

Who do you train under etc etc?

You have a lot arts listed, you couldn't possibly trained in all those 

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## exile (Oct 18, 2007)

*ATTENTION ALL USERS:

Please, keep the conversation polite and RESPECTFUL.

Bob Levine
-MT Moderator-
*


----------



## theodore (Oct 19, 2007)

thetruth said:


> You First.
> 
> Who do you train under etc etc?
> 
> ...



So I go first again even though I asked first, ok im not scared to go first you obviously are.

Ive been training since the mid 1970's and yes I have trained in all those  arts


Ive listed my arts and some of the instructors I've trained under in those decades the people who criticise me dont list theirs says it all really

lol


if youre not scared tell me

Im 44 

Ive been training 30 years or so

Now you and all the other trolls

tell me about you

Those who put oyata over dillman have you trained with both?

Those who deride me who've you trained with and for how long?

Any of you got street experiences I used to be a minder for a travelling dj for instance  
And in my younger days used to run with a gang and got in trouble with the law over use of violence not something im proud of now but it is experience most dojo queens dont have?

Now over to you lot?

I will meet or train with any of you in the uk to prove what i say?

T


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 19, 2007)

theodore said:


> A green belt lol
> 
> so how long you been training?
> 
> ...


 
Well, I guess your character is now shown.  I simply asked you to elaborate on something you wrote, now you try to insult me and my teacher because I am a green belt.  Shame on you, you are a pathetic loser no matter what color cloth keeps your gi closed.

I don't even remember what it was I wanted you to elaborate on anyway.  And at this point, I have no interest in anything you have to say.




			
				Theodore's Profile said:
			
		

> Aikido, Arnis, Balintawak, Bando, BJJ / MMA / Grappling / Wrestling, Boxing, Choy Lay Fut, Eagle Claw, Escrima, Hapkido, Hung Gar, Hwa Rang Do, Iaido / Kendo / Kenjutsu, J.K.D., Judo, Jujutsu, Kajukenbo, Kali, Karate, Kempo / Kenpo, Krav Maga, Kuk Sool Won, Muay Thai, Ninjutsu, Northern Mantis, Southern Mantis, Systema, Tae Kwon Do, Taijiquan, Tang Soo Do, Toshindo



ok well, that speaks volumes.  thanks for playing, Mr. Salad Bar.


----------



## exile (Oct 19, 2007)

* 

ATTENTION ALL USERS: This is the SECOND and FINAL warning!

As already requested, please keep the discussion at a mature, respectful level. 

Please review our sniping policy http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sho...d.php?p=427486. Feel free to use the Ignore feature to ignore members whose posts you do not wish to read (it is at the bottom of each member's profile). Thank you. 

Bob Levine
-MT Moderator-

*


----------



## thetruth (Oct 21, 2007)

theodore said:


> So I go first again even though I asked first, ok im not scared to go first you obviously are.
> 
> Ive been training since the mid 1970's and yes I have trained in all those  arts
> 
> ...



I no longer regularl train in the arts at a school.  I'm 33 and over the last 25 years(not consecutively, there are gaps in training) I have done Judo for a total of 6-7 years, American Kenpo for 2.5 years and Ryukyu Kempo(plus learning other things my instructor in that taught) for 7 years reaching 2nd dan.  I have also training on an off with a close quarter combatives guy, not for about a year though.   Anyway I'm not here to bag other people in here unless they show disrespect first which your post telling someone to come back in 20 years did.  Given my instructor in Ryukyu Kempo trained with George Dillman and having met some other high ranking Ryukyu kempo/Dillman based guys and talking with others I have realised the flaws in their way of thinking.  One can see the difference in the Dillman way in comparison to Oyata's way and which one is more effective just by looking at these videos.     

I highly doubt you have trained to a high level in all of the arts you list as there just would not be enough time in your life(and you are only 44) and if you have only dabbled in those arts then it is kinda wanky to list them all.  If I listed every art I had a look at and did a few classes in my list would be huge too

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## thetruth (Oct 21, 2007)

theodore said:


> Now you and all the other trolls
> 
> T



Ashida Kim uses the word 'trolls' a lot

You aren't him are you??????


Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## OkinawaPeichin (Oct 21, 2007)

theodore said:


> A green belt lol
> 
> so how long you been training?
> 
> ...



Uhhhh....from what I have seen in my more than 20 plus years of training is that belts make little difference. 
For example I am a student under Mr. Rousselot, a direct student of Mr. Oyata. I have personally seen one of his  green belts stomp the living day lights out of  one of Rick Clarks 4th dans that had trained longer and had way more rank.


----------



## thetruth (Oct 21, 2007)

theodore said:


> *No you're wrong I dont get my knowledge off the net.*
> 
> *Ive trained with a lot of people you wont have heard of and people like George dillman, Vince morris, Leon Jay, Will higginbotham, Russell Stutely, etc in the kyusho field as well as many real world martial artists.*
> 
> ...



The 4 red names are all Dillman as far as kyusho is concerned (Russell Stutely being dragon society under Rick Moneymaker[one of the most perfectly named individuals] and Tom Muncy who were seminar blackbelts under Dillman) so you are learning the same thing as far as kyusho is concerned as it all came from the same source.

I've attended seminars too but I don't consider myself to have trained with all of the people in the sense that you seem to mean.   

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## PhilDunlap (Oct 29, 2007)

I usually stay out of this crap..

About 15 or 16 years ago I met Oyata through a friend. I have met a lot of people who spout bs about the meridians and vital point striking having been raised by and having a background in accupuncture I know how to sort out the BS. Oyata is for real and is one of the few that can make it work. He is actually very fast and hits harder than it appears.

This is from someone who has fought Burmese Boxing in Burma, Muay Thai in Thailand , MMA and sub grappling...the man is a legit badass and in his prime I am sure could have adapted to allmost any sporting comp he wanted to.
On a personal note he is a great guy and very funny. he was also instrumental in my decision to teach the Kachin arts to others.


----------



## theodore (Nov 8, 2007)

PhilDunlap said:


> I usually stay out of this crap..
> 
> About 15 or 16 years ago I met Oyata through a friend. I have met a lot of people who spout bs about the meridians and vital point striking having been raised by and having a background in accupuncture I know how to sort out the BS. Oyata is for real and is one of the few that can make it work. He is actually very fast and hits harder than it appears.
> 
> ...


 
LOL can you show some evidence for those  fighting qualifications cause I follow most of   those and i've never heard of you LOL


----------



## theodore (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi

Sam you no longer train lol

you did 6 years in judo 

And you question my 30 plus years lol

Well as i was warned about challenging any of you to meet me to train with me 

I guess there is no further we can go we can keep saying who we think is the best but MA's are not an academic discipline if none of you care to train with me well leave it at that.

You can all talk the talk but none of you is prepared to wlk the walk LOL



tc

Theodore


----------



## PhilDunlap (Nov 8, 2007)

I am guessing that the LOL is an attempt to insult but I choose not to engage in arguments on the internet.

My website is http://www.thaing.net there is a ton of information up there on me including pics of me fighting. Here is a segment Indis martial arts did on us 



 and if you check the page out you will see video of my guys fighting Muay Thai, grappling and MMA. Asl about me on MMA.tv a lot of people over there know me and about 10 years ago a match I did was stremed live on the net.

Theodore I have 2 Burmese nationals with recent Burmese Boxing records who escaped to the us and train with us one who fought in MFC. 

Please do not take this as a challenge but if you are in the area you are more than welcome to check me out you will find I am who and what I say I am.


----------



## PhilDunlap (Nov 8, 2007)

Also pressure points are legal in the UFC in fact Dan Severn  tried using them in one after working at seminars on them when he was with Ron Tripp. Also that Parker guy was attempting tp use them


----------



## searcher (Nov 8, 2007)

I am not getting in the middle of this, but just wanted to say some things.

Phil, nice website.  I enjoyed looking around on it.

Theodore, glad to see you extending an invitation to train.   I am always up for learning something new.


Just a thought, if you have not already done so, please go to the meet and greet section and tell us somehting about yourselves.

BTW-I live within a 2 hour drive of the residence of Mr. Oyata, but have not had the opportunity to meet him.   One of my instructors knows him in passing.   He thinks he is a pretty bad dude, but that is his opinion.

Have a great day.


----------



## thetruth (Nov 9, 2007)

theodore said:


> Hi
> 
> Sam you no longer train lol
> 
> ...




Listen champ.   It's interesting you took the six years of judo out of all that but if you add it up it is closer to 15 in 3 different arts but who cares.   I would never question someone who has studied for 30 years in a few arts but all of the arts you list says to me that you couldn't possibly have a substantial base in all of them or even half of them.   It is interesting how you use little lol's and things to try and insult people.  

You should read peoples threads more carefully.  It's the number of arts not amount of time people are questioning and anyone even a non-martial artist has the right to ask questions.   I walked in to one school a while back and point black asked the instructor if he f$%ks his students.  He said no and took no offence and we moved on.  You shouldn't get so defensive (unless you have reason to) and just answer the questions people ask as it is not a personal attack

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## thetruth (Nov 9, 2007)

theodore said:


> You can all talk the talk but none of you is prepared to wlk the walk LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not that people don't walk the walk it's that people are just asking questions and really don't give a rats *** about whether you are legit to the point of walking into your school and finding out.  

Cheers
Sam


----------



## searcher (Nov 9, 2007)

Again-I am willing to travel to almost anywhere to train with whoever as long as it is within reason.    So I guess I am willing to walk the walk.   though I choose not to talk the talk.


----------



## OkinawaPeichin (Nov 10, 2007)

PhilDunlap said:


> I am guessing that the LOL is an attempt to insult but I choose not to engage in arguments on the internet.
> 
> My website is http://www.thaing.net there is a ton of information up there on me including pics of me fighting. Here is a segment Indis martial arts did on us
> 
> ...



Nice interview in that mpeg!
I think we have similar ideas about the fighting arts. If you are ever over in this side of the world please feel free to contact me.


----------



## turbo1975 (Dec 24, 2007)

They where part of the offical rules...they say it in the beginning of UFC 2 watch it.

The sport as evolved since then and the rules have changed as well.


----------

